# Teichumbau - Koi- & Schwimmteich ...ein letztes Mal!?



## Zacky (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo. 

Wir planen nun doch den "totalen" Umbau von unserem 1.Schwimmteich und wollen den Garten drum-herum auch gleich neu gestalten. Die Idee hinter dem Umbau ist vorrangig, dass wir den Teich auf einen aktuellen technischen Stand bringen können, der es uns erlaubt, die ganze Sache in Zukunft und auf lange Sicht hin noch besser zu genießen.

Es wurden beim ersten Teichbau vor ca. 8-9 Jahren aus Unwissenheit doch ein paar Fehler gemacht und nun ist es Zeit, diese so weit wie möglich auszumerzen. Die eigenen Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre und die vielen Infos, Ratschläge und Meinungen aus diesem und auch anderen Foren, haben uns schon beim 2.Koiteichbau ein großes Stück weitergeholfen. Dies ist auch ein Grund dafür, dass wir hier eine Baudoku "Ein letztes Mal...Teichumbau" angelegt haben und wir bitten um eure Hilfe beim folgenden Umbau.

Der Teich sowie die Gartengestaltung sollen ein natürlich wirkendes Ambiente erzeugen, eine Mischung aus "asiatisch angehaucht" und "rustikal gestaltet"

Das Umbau-Projekt wird sicherlich gute 2 Jahre Bau- & Planungszeit in Anspruch nehmen, so dass hoffentlich stets genügend Zeit ist, um etwaige Fehler aufzudecken und letztendlich auch zu vermeiden.

Technische Details

Koi- & Schwimteich

Teichgröße: ca. 10 x 8 m
Teichtiefe ca. 1,80 m
Teichvolumen ca. 100 m³
Filterkeller ca. 3 x 3 m

bio-mechanische Filterung über Schwerkraft
Endlosband- oder Trommelfilter im Eigenbau
Wasserförderung über 2 x DN 160 Luftheber in 400 o. 500er KG-Schacht
2 x biologische Filter je 200 l Helix (o.ä.) und Japanmatten im Eigenbaubehälter

Pflanzenfilter innerhalb des Teiches
3 x Bodenablauf DN 110 (ggf. belüftet - Zeitsteuerung)

1 x Bodenablauf(-kombination) aus 6 x DN 50 in 1 x DN 110 im Flachbereich bzw. Pflanzenzone
2 x Skimmer DN 110
ggf. 1 oder 2 Seitenabläufe DN 110

10 x Rücklauf DN 110

Optische Details

zwei Glasscheiben im Bereich des Freisitzes 120 x 75 cm ~ gerahmt vom 3 runden Pflanzbereichen

eine "Insel" frei im Teich stehend, mit immergrünen Gewächs (__ Bodendecker-Thuja o.ä.)
rustikale Außenrand- & Pflanzenfiltergestaltung durch Blendmauerwerk teils im Teich stehend
So weit, so gut... 

Bilder kommen noch in die Bau-Doku!


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo Rico,

das klingt interessant. Bin gespannt, habe den Ist-Zustand ja noch wage in Erinnerung. Allerdings - wenn Du fertig bist, hast Du wahrscheinlich wieder soviel neue Ideen und Erfahrungen gesammelt, dass Du den vorderen Teich...

Ich plane dann für 2017 schon mal ein Regio-Treffen bei Dir ein, ist das o.k.?


----------



## Michael H (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo

Das besste an der Überschrift finde ich die Wörter " ein letzes mal " 

Freu mich schon auf die Bau - Doku , wird bestimmt ein Genialer Garten Plus Teich ....

Wann soll es den losgehn , dieses Jahr noch ...?


----------



## Zacky (15. Mai 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> Ich plane dann für 2017 schon mal ein Regio-Treffen bei Dir ein, ist das o.k.?


 ...darüber reden wir dann nochmal... 



Michael H schrieb:


> Wann soll es den losgehn , dieses Jahr noch ...?



...geplant ist, dass es in diesem Sommer schon mit den ersten Gartenlandschaftsumgestaltungsarbeiten losgeht, da wir ja auch wieder Lagerflächen für bestehendes Material brauchen und wenn dann die Badesaison zu Ende geht, wollten wir in diesem Herbst noch mit dem Rückbau beginnen...so zumindest der Plan...


----------



## Andre 69 (15. Mai 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> Ich plane dann für 2017 schon mal ein Regio-Treffen bei Dir ein, ist das o.k.?


Ick musste damit anfangen , das war Spitze ! 

Wie jetzt , Ick soll uff'de Bullogen verzichten ???Dit jeht mal ja garnisch !
Oder soll dit ,


Zacky schrieb:


> zwei Glasscheiben im Bereich des Freisitzes 120 x 75 cm


nen Friedensangebot sein ?



Michael H schrieb:


> Das besste an der Überschrift finde ich die Wörter " ein letzes mal "


Nach dem letzten Mal !!! Braucht man dann ein Binnenschifffahrtsschein , da hat er den vorderen Teich als kleinen Pflanzenfilterteich eingebunden ! Und Tobi mutiert zum Seehund !
Und spätestens da bekomm Ick meine Bullogen  Und Fehler jibbet da nisch mehr , schreib Ick sofort hier nieder !
Lasset die TUBA  beginnen ! Teichumbauaktion !


----------



## Andre 69 (15. Mai 2015)

So !
Dann fangen wir mal an , bin ja auch irgendwie blond , auch wenn nur Aschblond 


> Filterkeller ca. 3 x 3 m


Wo isser denn ? Hinter dem Teich ?


> Pflanzenfilter innerhalb des Teiches


So wie beim vorderen Teich ? Nur eben das Wasser raus saugen ? Oder als Pflanzengraben ? Als Bypass ?
Im Intervall gespült ? Mit mehreren 50erBA's , bei Pflanzensubstrat ?


> 3 x Bodenablauf DN 110 (ggf. belüftet - Zeitsteuerung)


Das soll doch bestimmt den Wirkungskreis des BA vergrößern , ist aber für den Flow doch kontraproduktiv !


> 2 x Skimmer DN 110


Solltest du da nicht den gesamten Teich mit einem Strömungsbild erfassen ?


> zwei Glasscheiben im Bereich des Freisitzes 120 x 75 cm


 Als Glasboden ? 


> eine "Insel"frei im Teich stehend,


Wenn sie klein ist und seitlich mit einem Bonsai vielleicht aber eher nö 
 Jetzt Habsch's ihn mal zerpflückt , lass uns reden


----------



## Zacky (15. Mai 2015)

Der Filterkeller wird hinter dem Teich gebaut. Das derzeitige Teichbecken verfügt in der hinteren Ecke über eine Pflanzzone, wo u.a. der Standskimmer drin steht. Dieser Bereich wird später auf der einen Seite vergrößert und etwas tiefer gemacht und baulich abgetrennt, so dass dies der Filterkeller wird, der direkt an den Teich angrenzt. Damit gewährleiste ich auch zu einem Großteil recht kurze Wege.

Den Pflanzenfilter werde ich wieder ähnlich dem bisherigen Aufbau einrichten, jedoch beim Neubau, wird es mehr Dränageleitungen geben und die Kies-Substratschicht, wird auch 5-10 cm dicker als vorne, damit nicht wieder das Rohr aus dem Kies gedrückt wird. Auch werden die Rohre aller Voraussicht nach, mit einem "Extra-Gitter" abgedeckt, damit es vollflächiger auf die Rohre drückt. Dies Kiesschicht wird in einem Fall bis über Wasserlinie gehen. Ich bin von dieser Variante immer noch überzeugt und baue das wieder so ein.

Die Idee mit den mehreren 50er Bodenabläufen halte ich aktuell noch für sinnvoll, da sich zum Einen in der seichten Zone, rundum bei der "Insel", ebenso Dreck ablagern wird. Daher will ich hier auf der geringen Fläche mehrere 50er Bodenabläufe, als einen großen Bodenablauf einsetzen, die direkt an ein DN 110 Hauptrohr angeschlossen sind. Auch in der Kieszone/Pflanzenzone, wo die Kiesschicht unter Wasser liegt, will ich 2,3 oder 4 davon einsetzen, damit auch dort ein Teil des sich absetzenden Schmutzes abgesaugt werden kann. Zwischen den Pflanzen bleibt halt doch immer sehr viel liegen, was auch mit einer Teichströmung nicht zu managen ist. (meine Meinung)

Ich baue trotz der hoffentlich guten Strömung auch zwei ggü.-liegende Skimmer ein, da ich halt vorne am Teich beobachten konnte, dass die Fläche dennoch nicht zur Gänze durch die vorhandene Strömung sauber gehalten wird. Der Wirkungsradius ist halt auch schon deutlich eingeschränkt. Selbst mit dem Umstand, dass ich die Hauptwindrichtung einhalte, drückt der Wind bspw. vorne gegen die Hecke und die Hauswand und drückt auf Wasserlinie wieder in die Gegenrichtung (wo kein Skimmer ist). Lässt sich schwer erklären, aber ist halt wie eine Strömung die gegen die Wand prallt und sich wieder gegenläufig entwickelt. Beim Teich hinten wäre so der gleiche Effekt vorhanden, was ich hoffentlich durch zwei Skimmer besser in den Griff bekommen kann. (der Versuch macht klug)

Der belüftete Bodenablauf soll nach bisherigen Meinungen die ich im Netz und beim Hersteller / Verkäufer gefunden haben, halt dazu beitragen, dass der Einsatzwert gesteigert werden soll. Durch die aufsteigenden Luftblasen erzeugt man im unmittelbaren Umfeld des Bodenablauf eine aufsteigende Wassersäule (wie beim Lufheber), welche das Wasser in Bodennähe eben zum Bodenablauf saugen soll. Da auch eine Sogwirkung auf dem Bodenablauf bestehen sollte, wird der schwerere Schmutz näher an den Bodenablauf heran gezogen und kann durch diesen aufgenommen werden. Auch sollen die Luftblasen eine Strömung erzeugen, die sich wiederum an den Teichwänden niederschlägt und nach unten strömt, was angeblich ebenso beim Schmutzabtransport an den Wänden unterstützend sein soll. Ob dies wirklich so ist, kann ich noch nicht wissen, aber Teichianer die solch einen Bodenablauf benutzen, haben selbiges berichtet. Für mich durchaus eine plausible Theorie, die sich in der Praxis hoffentlich auch zeigen wird. In meinem Fall beabsichtige ich eigentlich auch nur eine zeitlich gesteuerte Komponente.

Die Sichtfenster werden in die Teichwand am Freisitz integriert - 120 cm breit / 75 cm hoch.

Das bedeutet aktuell, dass wir den Teich also nochmal um eine Steinreihe höher machen, als es jetzt der Fall ist - quasi ein Halbhochteich , wobei die Fenster evtl. einen kleinen Lichtgraben erhalten. Muss ich sehen, wie es mit der Geländeoberkante nachher passt.







 ...so viel Text...


----------



## Geisy (16. Mai 2015)

Hallo Rico

Wie läuft das eigentlich mit den Teichfenstern im Winter? 
Ich meine das wir hier mal einen User hatten dem die Scheibe geplatzt ist, weil die Scheibenheizung ausgefallen ist.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Zacky (16. Mai 2015)

Hi Norbert.

Die Frage ist berechtigt. Dazu habe ich kaum Informationen gefunden bzw. bekommen.

Die Scheibe wird eine 3-fach Verglasung.
Der Filter läuft Sommer wie Winter durch. 
Dann wollte ich unterhalb der Scheiben ein Lüfterrohhr einbauen, dass ich im WInter dazu schalten kann. So sollte das Luftrohr auch dafür Sorge tragen, dass vor den Scheiben nichts zufriert.
Alles nur graue Theorie und ob's funktioniert wird sich zeigen.  ...aber ich hoffe es doch.


----------



## troll20 (16. Mai 2015)

Tja Rico, schreiben ist immer so was von plöd.
Aber ich hab da ein paar Impressionen auf der Stontec gefunden die ich dir dann zeigen kann.
Thema Insel, müssen wir doch beim Schnitzel Restaurant direkt beschauen. Da wollte ich eh mal  mit euch hin.
Alles weitere bei etwas mehr Zeit, Kundschaft steht am Stand.

LG Rene


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Mai 2015)

Bin ich froh, meinen Teich komplett über der Folie vermörtelt zu haben.
Änderungen unmöglich....

Viel Spaß mit den Planungen.
Mit den Fenstern- ich würde mir aus dicken 30mm PE ein .... zwei Rahmen bauen lassen. Dort kann man die Glasleisten (Winkel, die von Innen das Glas halten) direkt hineinschrauben und auch die PE- Folie direkt ansschweißen.

Ruhe und nicht so ein Ärger....https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/erfahrungsbericht-naturagart-fenster-1m-x-1m.43195/

Soll die Glasoberkante oben frei sein- also ohne Sturz?
Dann reicht es aus, die Rückläufe der Filteranlage so zu plazieren, dass das Wasser an den Scheiben oben vorbeiströmt.
Dann ist dort keine Eis.

Glas- wird nicht billig- manchmal gibt es etwas passendes VSG  bei 3...2.1 oder kleinanzeigen.

Meine 10mm VSG-Glasscheiben für Schuppendach und Wände  habe ich über  Thüringer Fensterbau- Frau Bardick bestellt

Am Kleingewerbegebiet 01
PLZ / Ort 15745 Wildau
Telefon 03375 56433
Fax 03375 564340
Kannst dann gerne bei mir vorbeikommen und gucken.


----------



## Zacky (2. Juni 2015)

So ihr Lieben.

Die Planung geht weiter und ich bitte um euren Rat bzw. eure konkreten Erfahrungen bezüglich Skimmer in Schwerkraftanlagen und - sofern möglich - in Kombination mt Luftheber.

Warum diese Frage? Ich bin heute durch den Teich gekrabbelt und habe mal wieder Algennester und Blütenansammlungen zwischen den Pflanzen im Teich abgesaugt. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass es eine quälend ätzende Arbeit ist, wenn man die Teichoberfläche fast sauber hat und dann der Wind mit einer ordentlichen Briese wieder frische Blütenknollen in den Teich wedelt. 
Zudem kommt der Wind aus West nach Ost und der Schmutz auf der Oberfläche dreht nach links und rechts und letztendlich schwimmt er wieder am anderen Ende gegenüber - also in Richtung West -. In Windrichtung Ost ist der Skimmer platziert, aber dieser schafft es auch nicht wirklich die Oberfläche sauber zu ziehen.

Die Blütenknollen kommen von zwei wunderschönen 25 m hohen Douglasientannen bzw. bei dem anderen Teich (wo ich auch sauber gemacht habe & welcher später umgebaut werden soll), von einer 20 m hohen Kiefer.

Nein, die Bäume kommen nicht weg, womit sich ja theoretisch mein Problem mit den Blüten fast erledigen würde.  

Mein Frage zielt im Grunde genommen darauf ab, mit welchen Skimmer ich einen entsprechenden Erfolg erzielen könnte und wieviel Skimmer sollte ich bei meinem neuen Projekt einplanen. Ich bin anfangs von zwei Skimmern je ggü-liegend ausgegangen. Nun beschäftigt mit jedoch der Gedanke, ob es ein Skimmer mehr sein sollte oder es evtl. auch Sinn machen würde, in der Pflanzenzone (die kommt auf jeden Fall wieder rein) einen Skimmer einzubauen.

Die roten Sterne sollen die etwaigen Positionen von zwei Skimmern und die rote Linie die Strömungsvariablen darstellen. 

 

Zur Auswahl für die späteren Skimmer stehen diese Kandidaten (Quelle: www.teich.de) hier. Den normalen Schwimm- & Rohrskimmer sowie einen Aquaforte Rohrskimmer 200 habe ich bereits hier und im Einsatz gehabt. Man beachte auch, dass z.Bsp. der Messner Rohrskimmer einen DN 125 Anschluss nutzt. Das sind ja alles so Fakten die man berücksichtigen müsste, wenn ich sonst ausschließlich mit DN 110 arbeite.

Nun denn, bitte teilt mir eure Meinungen und/oder Erfahrungen mit!


----------



## Michael H (2. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Mit wieviel Skimmer``n du am bessten Arbeitest kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten .
Aber wie wär es den mit den Wandskimmer``n , nicht so auffällig wie die anderen .
http://www.teich.de/Wandskimmer-klein-15-cm-breit
Ziehen zwar nicht sowie und wenn du so wieso mehrere machen willst wär das doch eine Alternative oder .


----------



## MaFF (7. Juni 2015)

Hallo Rico,

Du kannst das bauen auch nicht sein lassen. immer wenn ich hier vorbei schaue startest du schon wieder ein neues Projekt. 

Ich hatte so ein ähnliches Problem wie du. Mein skimmer schaffte es auch nicht den ganzen Blütenabfall vom Teich abzufangen. Seit ich mit deiner Hilfe den Bachlauf damals umgebaut habe habe ich damit keine Probleme mehr. Den Bypass vom bachlauf habe ich kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche installiert und der transportiert jetzt immer den Dreck Richtung skimmer. Vielleicht kannst du ja einen zulauf auch kurz unter deiner Wasseroberfläche installieren. Der den Dreck Richtung skimmer schiebt. So viele skimmer wie du einplanst Stelle ich mir optisch nicht so schön vor. 

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Zacky (20. Sep. 2015)

Hallo.

Dann möchte ich mich doch auch mal wieder hier zu diesem Thema melden und Euch auf den aktuellen Stand bringen. Die Planung ist noch lange nicht abgeschlossen, aber einzelne Details wurden festgehalten und finden beim Umbau ganz sicher Berücksichtigung.

Auf Grund einiger Unwegsamkeiten in der gesamten Gartengestaltung, gab es einzelne technische Veränderungen, die die Grundlage für die Planung bildeten. So ist nunmehr der mechanische und ein Teil der biologischen Kunststoff-Filterung ausgelagert worden, was für etwas mehr Volumen im Bereich der biologischen Filterung durch Pflanzen sorgte. Die Nutzung von Sichtscheiben ist aktuell leider gestrichen worden, da wir uns hier noch uneins sind, wo der geeignete Platz dafür wäre. 

Die Teichform selbst ist annähernd so geblieben und eine größere Tiefe wird auf Grund technischer Details angepasst. Die Filterung erfolgt später über einen Endlosbandfilter mit folgender Biostufe (Helix) und darauf folgender biologischer Nutzung in 4 Pflanzenfilterzonen. Da die technischen Voraussetzungen für mich das A & O in der Planungsphase sind, gab es hier diverse unterschiedliche Meinungen, Sichtweisen und Ideen zur Umsetzung.

Bei der Planung habe ich auch Rene @troll20 und Andre @Andre 69 mit eingebunden, die mir mit ihren Vorschlägen vor Ort auch stets weitergeholfen haben.

 an dieser Stelle.

Ich werde folgend mal ein wenig ins Detail gehen und dafür je einen Beitrag starten. (also bitte kurz warten )


----------



## Zacky (20. Sep. 2015)

*Planung Filter*

Der Filter wird ausgelagert und bekommt einen eigenen Platz am Zaun bzw. teilweise unter der Terrasse. Dazu wird am Zaun entlang ein entsprechend langer, aber jedoch schmaler Kellergrund gebaut, worin der EBF und die Helix-Biostufe untergebracht werden. Der EBF sowie die Bio werden hoffentlich ein Eigenbau, um die Kosten etwas niedriger zu halten.

Der Filter wird von Lufthebern gespeist. (was sonst ) Durch die aktuellen Teichumbau-Threads inspiriert, habe ich den Gedanken, der direkten Adaptierung des Lufthebers auf die Zulaufleitung, weiter verfolgt und dahingehend einige Tests gemacht. Nicht nur diesbezüglich, sondern natürlich auch wegen der Rohrleitungen und der zu erwartenden Fördervolumen im Zu- & Ablauf (ihr erinnert euch an den LHS-Test), habe ich so einige Ergebnisse für mich gesammelt und ausgewertet.

Dazu kommt, dass ich mir für diese Tests auch neue & leistungsstarke Belüfterpumpen geholt habe, um noch mehr an der Effizienz zu arbeiten. Die ersten Testergebnisse sehen vielversprechend aus, so dass ich darauf aufbauen werde.

*Planung Luftheber*

Nach aktuellen Stand nutze ich jetzt 5 Luftheber mit 4 gleichen Belüfterpumpen. Es werden 3 LH a' DN 125 jeweils direkt auf die 3 BA-Leitungen geklemmt und somit die BA direkt angesaugt. Die Leitungen vom BA zum LH werden standardmäßig in DN 110 sein. Die (Ansaug-)Leitungen haben eine Länge von max 4 m und werden direkt geradlinig verlegt, so dass sie direkt auf den LH-Zulauf (45° Abzweig noch oben) zulaufen. Dazu kommen 2 LH in DN 75, welche ich für die Skimmeransaugung nutzen möchte. Die Skimmer sollen Wandskimmer mit einer 30 cm großen Breitmaulöffnung werden, welche noch für meine Zwecke umgebaut werden müssen. Unter normalen Bedingungen sind sie ja für gepumpte Versionen vorgesehen. Diese beiden 75er LH werden von einer Belüfterpumpe betrieben. Die 125er LH mit je einer Belüfterpume.

In einem ersten Test mit DN 63 - LH (die 75er muss ich erst noch bauen ) und der einen Pumpe, habe ich recht gute Ergebnisse erzielt, welche nach Herstellerangaben für die Skimmer ausreichend sein sollten. ...mal schauen - die harte Realtität wird es später zeigen...

Die 125er LH werden auch mit DN 125 zum Filter verlegt, so dass ich aktuell mit 3 x DN 125 in den EBF gehen möchte. Dazu kommen dann aber noch die zwei kleineren LH in DN 75, die ich nicht unbedingt einzeln und direkt mit dem EBF verbinden möchte, sondern diese LH auf je eine Leitung zum Filter adaptieren wollen würde. Die dazu vorliegenden Bedenken habe ich im Hinterkopf und habe dazu auch Tests gemacht. Bei den Testläufen war es mir unter gewissen Rahmenbedingungen möglich die Leitungen recht problemlos auf die vorhandene DN 125 Zulaufleitung zu klemmen bzw. diese dort einzubinden.

Ich erhoffe mir durch die direkte Adaptierung auf die Saugleitung mit je einem LH und einer eigenständigen Belüfterpumpe, die max. Sogwirkung für die BA-Leitung (DN 110) zu erzielen. *Warum eigentlich 3 LH mit je eigener Pumpe und nicht einen Schacht mit 3 Anschlüssen?* Ich habe bei den Tests mit der neuen Belüfterpumpe wieder einmal festgestellt, dass es durchaus effektiver sein kann, mehrere LH mit je einer kleinen Pumpe zu nutzen. Zumal auch, wenn dann die Sogwirkung des LH ausschließlich auf diese eine Leitung wirkt, ist das Risiko der Versottung durch unterschiedliche Strömungsvolumen in den BA-Leitungen geringer. Man bedenke, dass die teilweise unterschiedlichen Längen und Leitungswiderstände womöglich zu unterschiedlichen Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten führen können.

*Planung Teichprofil*

Um eine recht hohe Effektivität des gesamten Teichbetriebes aufrecht zu erhalten und wie hier angedacht, auch nur mit 3 BA und zwei Skimmern auszukommen, beabsichtigen wir das Teichprofil und die Beckenform so strömungsoptimal wie nur möglich zu machen. Dazu werden natürlich alle Ecken abgeschrägt oder gar abgerundet. Da mir der echte Aktionsradius eines BA immer noch ein Geheimnis und im Verborgenen bleibt, gehen wir von einem Einsatzradius von max. 1 m aus. Durch diesen begrenzten Bereich und der abhängigen Leistungsfähigkeiten der LH wollen wir versuchen, dass Teichprofil trichterförmig mit 30° steilen Seitenböden zu gestalten. In dessen Mitte werden dann die 3 BA platziert und eine sich hoffentlich einstellende Kreisströmung den Rest erledigen.

*Planung Pflanzenfilter*

Die Pflanzenfilter werde ich auf jeden Fall wieder machen und auch wieder als Kies-durchströmte Zonen. Eine Zone wird auch weiterhin direkt im Hauptteich integriert, zwei weitere als angebundene Zone ohne direkte Verbindung und eine weitere wird ebenso angebunden, welche aber zu 70 % auf Seerosenbestand abgestimmt werden soll. Bei den Pflanzenfiltern werde ich verschiedene Möglichkeiten der Durchströmung in Betracht ziehen. So z.Bsp. die Durchströmung durch Dränageleitung im Kiesbett und zum Anderen werde ich unterhalb der Pflanzen einen offenen durchströmten Bereich lassen, aber alles so konzipieren, dass das Wasser grundsätzlich von unten nach oben durchströmen muss. Es wird dieses Mal wohl auch Schmutzablässe im Bereich der Pflanzenfilter geben.

*Was vergessen? *

Die Tests bezüglich der LH sind noch nicht abgeschlossen. Ich werde diesbezüglich die spätere Verrohrung schon einmal im Vorfeld zusammenbauen und im noch bestehenden Teich testen & auslitern. Das bedeutet, dass ich einen BA samt Domdeckel anklemme, die etwaigen Leitungslängen und Winkel/Bögen integriere. Auch werde ich die Wandskimmer dann umbauen und ebenso einem Test unterziehen, ob sie denn die gewünschte Sogwirkung bei bestehender Verrohrung erzeugen und das geforderte Wasservolumen erlauben. Sicherlich wird auch das nicht abschließend sein, aber zumindest sollten gravierende Fehler dann schon auffallen. Ggf. werden es für das Gesamt-Umwälzvolumen doch 4 BA und 2 Skimmer, aber das ergibt sich hoffentlich aus den noch folgenden Tests.

*
Bilder/Skizzen kommen auch gleich*


----------



## Zacky (20. Sep. 2015)

Auf dem 1. Bild sieht man noch eine zweite Filterstrecke unten rechts. Diese ist nur optional in der Planung, wenn das Gesamtumwälzvolumen höher ausfallen muss/soll.
 
Skizze mit den geplanten Rückführungsleitungen DN 110 oder DN 125 - überlege ich mir noch!
 
Skizze mit der BA-Positionierung
 
Beckenprofil und Draufsicht - nur statisch, nicht reale spätere Form
 
Rohrplan der LH vom LHS (Luftheberschacht) kommend, der LHS schließt direkt hinter der Beckenwand an
 

sooo, das war es dann für's Erste...jetzt seid ihr dran...

PS: ...ach ja, angefangen haben wir schon ein wenig...

Die Baubereiche wurde zum Teil schon beräumt und vorbereitet. Das "Tomatendach" ist fast fertig und diverse Pflanzen, Büsche und Wurzeln wurden entfernt bzw. umgesetzt.


----------



## Michael H (20. Sep. 2015)

Hallo

Ich wär dann mal an den EBF Selbstbau interessiert , sowas würde mir auch noch fehlen .....


----------



## MaFF (20. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Rico,

Der Plan gefällt mir. Ich habe aber gedacht das du schon fast fertig bist. 

Was willst du für einen Deckel bauen für deinen Filter? Welches Material? Luftdicht verschlossen? 
Ich frage weil ich gerade selber das Problem habe die Hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit aus meiner filterkammer zu bekommen. 

Gruss Marcel


----------



## troll20 (20. Sep. 2015)

MaFF schrieb:


> Ich habe aber gedacht das du schon fast fertig bist.



Und ich frag mich immer: geht der Zacky auch mal arbeiten?


----------



## Zacky (20. Sep. 2015)

MaFF schrieb:


> Ich habe aber gedacht das du schon fast fertig bist.


 ...na das wäre ja schön, aber ein Ende ist noch lange nicht in Sicht...



MaFF schrieb:


> Was willst du für einen Deckel bauen für deinen Filter? Welches Material? Luftdicht verschlossen?


...da bin ich noch dran. Der Filter sollte eigentlich unterhalb der Terrasse bleiben, was aber auf Grund der Oberflächenverhältnisse - Wasseroberfläche, Terrassen- und Teichoberkante so nicht möglich ist. Der Filter wird vermutlich eher höher als Terrasse sein und wird dann mit Deckel und Klappe versehen. Hierzu hatte Andre noch die eine oder andere Idee, die ich dann nochmal im Detail durchgehen muss.

Grundsätzlich wird alles irgendwie gedämmt und ggf. kommt ein gedämmter Deckel mit Zwangsbelüftung drauf. Als Zwangsbelüftung werde ich wohl einfache Belüftungsgitter mit einbauen, die von links nach rechts oder auch anders herum den Filterkeller durchlüften sollten. So genau bin ich da noch nicht dran.


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Sep. 2015)

Teichbaudoku im Nachbarforum.
Begann mit Naturagart und Schlammfiltergraben.
Endet mit Neubau....BA in der Mitte angeordnet.
EBF und 3 parallele LH KG 160
Rückläufe in verschiedenen Tiefen...
Auch die angegebenen Höhendiff sind interessant. 
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=13922


----------



## Zacky (26. Sep. 2015)

Hallo gesagt...

Aus aktuellem Anlass möchte ich Euch folgendes berichten:

Der heutige Test lief super und so weit es die Testmöglichkeiten in meinem Teich hergegeben haben, auch ganz zufriedenstellend. Da für gewöhnlich auch nichts so beständig ist, wie die stete Veränderung, habe ich ich heute mal versucht, den späteren Echtbetrieb so real wie möglich nachzustellen. Ich habe dazu entsprechende Rohrleitungen in jeweiliger Ansaug- & auch Auslauflänge zusammen gesteckt, auch mit Winkeln, einem Standard-BA (samt Deckel) und einem umgebauten & für meine Bedürfnisse angepassten Wandskimmer versehen.

Fazit war, dass wohl alles auf DN 125 verrohrt wird, sowohl bei den Lufthebern als auch bei den Zuleitungen zu den Lufthebern. Jeder LH bekommt seine eigene Pumpe und einzig 1 LH - der für Skimmer - muss zwei Leitungen ansaugen, wobei hier bei den Skimmern ja auch nicht ganz so viel Volumen gebraucht wird. Beide Leitungen müssen später natürlich die gleiche Länge und gleiche Verrohrung (Winkel etc.) erhalten, was nicht ganz einfach werden wird. 

Für den Echtbetrieb erwarte ich dennoch etwaige Leistungsveränderungen im +/- Bereich, wenn ich dann u.a. die LH alle mit je 20 mm PVC-Rohr bzw. 19 mm Schlauch anschließe. Im Test hatte ich sie lediglich mit einem 10 mm Schlauch beliefert. Es wird am Ende auch die Einblastiefe etwas "tiefer" sein und dadurch die Steigrohrlänge etwas "länger", was ja nach allgemeiner Meinung auch nochmal das Fördervolumen verbessern soll.

Der Testaufbau war dem späteren Echtbetrieb schon verdammt nahe, so dass die Werte schon zielführend sein sollten. Hoffen wir mal das Beste.

Aber wie es so ist im Leben - Zeigen wird es erst der richtige Echtbetrieb und Messfehler sind wie immer nicht ausgeschlossen  ...also drückt mir bitte die Daumen...


----------



## Zacky (27. Sep. 2015)

Habe heute die Messergebnisse vom Test überprüft und berechnet. Je LH und Leitung komme ich auf etwa 15-16 m³/h bei 14-15 W. Das macht im Gesamtergebnis etwa 63 m³/h bei 58 W.  Selbst wenn, die Leistung nochmal ein wenig abfällt, habe ich eigentlich eine gute Strömungsgeschwindigkeit in den Leitungen, so dass ein Versotten vermindert sein sollte. 
Dazu die Info, dass die 125er LH im Freiwasser etwa 17 m³/h und mit Rohren, Winkeln & BA (in DN 110) bei etwa 15,5 m³/h gelegen haben. Bei DN 125er Verrohrung war der Verlust etwas weniger und das Volumen lag bei etwa 16,1 m³/h. Es sind also schon leichte Differenzen durch Leitungsverluste & Reibung entstanden. Nun hoffe ich natürlich, dass diese Werte später auch beibehalten werden können, denn allzuviele Veränderungen gibt es ja später auch nicht mehr.


Als Nächstes kommt die große Frage, mit welcher Siebmaschenweite und daraus resultierender nutzbarer Siebfläche ich im Vorfilterbereich arbeiten muss, um mir nicht unnötig den Flow zu bremsen. (Danke für den Gedankenanstoß, Rene)


Wenn dazu jemand eine gute Idee oder gar das Wissen hat, welche Fläche und Maschenweite ich bräuchte, dann würde ich mich über eine entsprechende Info freuen. Die Fläche und die Maschenweite sollten bis zu 80 m³/h bewerkstelligen können, auch wenn ich so hoch eigentlich nicht fahre.



in diesem Sinne...


----------



## Zacky (2. Okt. 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> ...welche Fläche und Maschenweite ich bräuchte... Die Fläche und die Maschenweite sollten bis zu 80 m³/h bewerkstelligen können, auch wenn ich so hoch eigentlich nicht fahre.



Ich will das Thema nochmal kurz anschieben. Hat hierzu wirklich keiner eine Idee? Die Resonanz hält sich ja echt in Grenzen. 

Dann will ich Euch mal mitteilen, was ich bisher rausgefunden habe. Ich habe jetzt also mal das Internet gequält und nach Infos über Flächen mit Bezug zur Maschenweite gesucht. Fündig geworden bin ich auf einer Website eines Herstellers für Filtergewebe, der in seinen Angeboten von prozentualen offenen Flächen schreibt, bei unterschiedlichen Maschenweiten.

...so z.Bsp. wird bei einem Polyamidgewebe mit 40 µm eine offenporige Fläche von 30 % und bei 50 µm von 31 % angegeben...

Ok, bis dahin...

Nun stellt sich natürlich immer noch die Frage, wie groß eine Fläche sein muss, um bspw. 1000 l/h Durchfluss bei 40 oder 50 µm zu gewährleisten!?

Dazu mal meine Gedanken: Ich bin mal ganz naiv an die Sache ran gegangen und habe mir einfach gedacht, 10000 l/h auf 1000 cm² (100.000 mm²) - um es auch einfacher rechnen zu können.

...als Bsp. nehme ich mal jetzt die 100.000 mm² als Gesamtfläche an, was eine offenporige Fläche von 30 % also 30.000 mm² beinhaltet. Das wäre im Minimum also eine Fläche von grob gerechneten 200 x 500 mm Fläche für einen Durchfluss von 10.000 l/h.

...im Vergleich dazu: eine Trommel mit 50 cm Länge und 50 cm Durchmesser eines TF hat eine Gesamtmantelfläche von 785398,16 mm². Davon sind für gewöhnlich etwa 2/3 eingetaucht, was eine Fläche von 518362,78 mm² ergeben würde. Diese Trommeln sind meist bis zu 40-50 m³/h ausgelegt. Richtig!?

Das würde sich ja theoretisch mit den Daten eines TF decken. Fazit wäre dann: Für 80.000 l/h brauche ich also eine Fläche von ca. 800.000 mm² Gewebefläche um bei 40-50 µm, die 30 % offene Fläche zu erzielen.

Jetzt seid ihr wieder dran. ~ Kann man diese Berechnungen so ungefähr annehmen oder ist das alles nur Blödsinn und völlig fehlerhaft!? Wer hat noch Infos für mich?


----------



## Michael H (2. Okt. 2015)

Morsche


Das ist mir viel Zuviel Theorie hier , muß das ja schon 3 mal lesen das ich das überhaupt Kapier .
So ein Gewebe wär doch gleich auch mal Ausgetauscht wenn's nicht langen würde , oder ...?


----------



## mitch (2. Okt. 2015)

Moin Rico,

hier ist auch Info zur Gewebedurchlässigkeit zu finden: http://www.siebdruck-versand.de/Siebdruckgewebe:::7.html


----------



## Küstensegler (2. Okt. 2015)

Moin Zacky,
wenn ich das grob überschlage und keinen Rechenfehler habe,
bedeutet das für ca 10.000 l/h eine Filterfläche von 1qm.
Das halte ich für zuviel.
Das liegt an deinem Rechenfehler 200x500 mm sind nicht 100.000 qmm sondern
nur 10.000 qmm.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Geisy (2. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Rico

Müßte die Filterfläche im Wasser bei sagen wir mal 33% Durchlaß nicht mindestens 3 mal so groß sein wie die Fläche der Zulaufrohre?


Gruß
Norbert, der ein Meßgerät hat um den prozentualen Durchlaß von Sieben zu messen.


----------



## blackbird (2. Okt. 2015)

Hi Carlo

wenn wir uns einig sind, dass
2 mm x 500 mm gleich 1.000 mm² sind und
20 mm x 500 mm gleich 10.000 mm² sein müssten, dann sollten
200 mm x 500 mm nicht auch 10.000 mm² sein 

Also ist schon richtig, dass 200 mm * 500 mm 100.000 mm² sind, nur dass das nicht ein Quadratmeter ist.

LG, Tim


----------



## troll20 (2. Okt. 2015)

Ein Glück das es nicht nur mir so geht mit Mathe am Morgen 
Aber dem Tim muß man da recht geben.
100.000 mm² sind bei mir = 0,1m²


Michael H schrieb:


> So ein Gewebe wär doch gleich auch mal Ausgetauscht wenn's nicht langen würde , oder ...?


Grundsätzlich schon, aber ein Filterkeller der für einen EBF von sage wir 60 x 100 cm gebaut wird lässt sich nachher schwer vergrößern auf 2 x 60 x 100
Denn ist die berechnete größe zu klein für den benötigten Durchfluss baut sich der Filterkuchen zu schnell auf und das Ding ist konstant am Spülen. Wenn man dann (weil Filterfläche vergrößern geht nicht s.o.) ein Gewebe nimmt was größere Löcher hat, wird nix mehr rausgefiltert bzw nicht mehr fein genug. Und schon hat an trübes Kaffewasser 



Edit sagt: für einen EBF mit der Filterfläche von 200mm x 500 mm reicht auch ein Filterkeller von 30 x 60 cm


----------



## Küstensegler (2. Okt. 2015)

> Das liegt an deinem Rechenfehler 200x500 mm sind nicht 100.000 qmm sondern
> nur 10.000 qmm.


Autsch...
Man sollte im Halbschlaf die Finger von der Tastatur lassen.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Geisy (2. Okt. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Wenn man dann (weil Filterfläche vergrößern geht nicht s.o.) ein Gewebe nimmt was größere Löcher hat, wird nix mehr rausgefiltert bzw nicht mehr fein genug.



Es gibt auch bei gleicher Lochgröße unterschiedliche Qualitäten im Durchlaß.
Bei einem feineren Faden hat man halt mehr Löcher von 30µm auf 1cm².


----------



## Zacky (2. Okt. 2015)

Super, endlich mal was los hier!  ...auch wenn es olle Mathematik und graue Theorie ist...

Morjen Norbert,


Geisy schrieb:


> Müßte die Filterfläche im Wasser bei sagen wir mal 33% Durchlaß nicht mindestens 3 mal so groß sein wie die Fläche der Zulaufrohre?



Mit diesem Ansatz bin auch mal dran gegangegen, habe ihn aber wieder verworfen, da mir das zu gering vorkam - Bsp. DN 110 hat eine offene Fläche von etwa 8300 mm² und schafft so vielleicht auch ohne Druck etwa 10.000 l/h Durchlassvolumen. Das wären dann auch nur 24900 mm² und das scheint mir zu wenig, wenn ich es ins Verhältnis mit bekannten Filterflächengrößen bei TF & Co setze. Wenn ich diesen Ansatz bzw. den Faktor der 3-fachen Rohrgröße als offene Fläche innerhalb eines Gewebes annehme, käme es evtl. so gar wieder hin, denn dann wären ja 100 % Gewebefläche etwa 75000 mm².


Morjen Rene,


troll20 schrieb:


> Edit sagt: für einen EBF mit der Filterfläche von 200mm x 500 mm reicht auch ein Filterkeller von 30 x 60 cm



Ja, aber nur dann, wenn einem 10.000 l/h reichen! 

@mitch Morjen,

Das dieses Thema so schwer zu händeln sein scheint, hätte ich auch nicht gedacht, denn irgendwo muss man doch nachlesen oder berechnen können, wie viel offene Durchlassfläche nötig ist, um X Liter Flüssigkeiten bei X Maschenweite ohne weiteres durchlaufen zu lassen. Die TF-Hersteller müssten das doch auch irgendwie berechnet haben bzw. irgendwo her wissen, wie groß die Trommel bei welcher Maschenweite sein muss, damit sie dann das angepeilte Volumen da durch bekommen. Auf Anfragen erhält man natürlich keine Antwort - schon probiert.

@Küstensegler Morjen Carlo,

 Wenn Du wüsstest, wie oft ich mir gestern/heute beim Schreiben die Zahlen angeschaut habe, bevor ich auf Senden gedrückt habe, damit da nix schief geht.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Okt. 2015)

Zacky- Du kannst es Dir aber auch schwer machen.

Das einfachste ist bei Dir, Du berechnest die wirklich freie Siebgewebefläche Deines TF!
Also die freien Felder in der Trommel.
Dazu ca. die wirklich genutzte freie Fläche- weil ja immer ein wenig Sieb oberhalb des Wasser steht.
Dann hast Du bei dem jetzigen Durchfluss und 60y teichhansel-Sieb??? einen guten Vergleichswert- wenn Du mit den jetzigen Spülintervallen zufrieden bist.

Das kannst Du auf den späteren, gewünschten Durchfluß hochrechnen und dementsprechend den EBF planen...
Oder Dich an den Maßen der Profi- EBF grob orientieren.....

Einlagiges Siebgewebe dürfte etwas mehr freie Siebgewebefläche als das mehrlagige haben.
Einlagige Gewebe gibt es so von 40 bis 30% freier Fläche.
JE dünner das Gewebe/ Fäden, desto mehr freie Fläche, desto anfälliger auf Verzug und Beschädigung des Gewebes.

Bei den mehrlagigen ist es leider nicht von der Industrie angegeben.
Muss aber weniger sein!
Aber das mehrlagige ist so schön stabil.....

Da würde ich bei bleiben, wenn Du am TF damit zufrieden bist.

Vielleicht könnten sich ja einige hier in einem Extr-Thread beteiligen und Folgende angaben machen:

-Filterhersteller
-Trommelgröße
-Anzahl der Trommelfelder (bei mir sin 2 verschiedene Größen reingeschnitzt)
-freie Fläche- bei EBF und TF
-Eintauchtiefe (ab OK Spülrinne)
-getauchte freie Fläche EBF und TF
-Durchflussleistung- geschätzt/ angegeben
-Wasserdifferenz Klarwasser/Schmutzwasser bei gerade abgereinigten Sieb und verschmutzten Sieb
-Siebgewebe- Hersteller, Bezug- Parameter: Material, prozentual freie Fläche, Lochgröße


----------



## Zacky (2. Okt. 2015)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Du kannst es Dir aber auch schwer machen.



Jepp  - weil ich es auch für mich selbst, ganz gerne immer so genau wie möglich wissen möchte, um es dann wiederum ~ wenn ich evtl. mal gefragt werde ~ auch erklären zu können.  
Neugier, Wissensdurst und Verstehen wollen - sind in dem Fall mein Antrieb, darum probiere ich auch Vieles selbst im Nachhinein aus, um mir ein eigenes Bild machen zu können.


----------



## benmao (24. Okt. 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> Ich will das Thema nochmal kurz anschieben. Hat hierzu wirklich keiner eine Idee? Die Resonanz hält sich ja echt in Grenzen.
> 
> Dann will ich Euch mal mitteilen, was ich bisher rausgefunden habe. Ich habe jetzt also mal das Internet gequält und nach Infos über Flächen mit Bezug zur Maschenweite gesucht. Fündig geworden bin ich auf einer Website eines Herstellers für Filtergewebe, der in seinen Angeboten von prozentualen offenen Flächen schreibt, bei unterschiedlichen Maschenweiten.
> 
> ...



Es kommt auf den Vordruck an und auf den Druck, den Du hinterher noch benötigst. Bei druckverlust.de kannst Du den Druckverlust online berechnen. Die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit so lange variieren, bis der gewünschte Druckverlust erreicht ist. Einzelne Druckverluste können einfach addiert werden. 

Bei 200 x 500 und 10000 L/h und 30 % kommt raus:
0,07 mbar

Bei 5 % freie Lochfläche (Verschmutzung) jedoch 4 mbar.

Ein mbar entspricht einem Centimeter Wassersäule. Mit dem Tool kannst Du auch die Verluste im den Rohren berechnen.


----------



## Zacky (25. Okt. 2015)

Vielen Dank @benmao , dann werde ich das alles nochmal ein wenig durchrechnen. Hab ja zum Glück noch ein wenig Zeit und jetzt kommt eh' erst einmal der Winter.

Neue Frage bzw. ich hab's vergessen...

Die Rückleitungen vom Filter zum Teich werden unter Wasserlinie und in DN 110/DN125 ausgeführt. Nun habe ich vor einigen Wochen noch gesagt bekommen, dass die Ausströmpunkte nicht zu tief unter Wasser liegen sollten und günstiger Weise auch nach oben gen' Wasseroberfläche ausgerichtet sein sollten, damit sich die Strömung besser einstellt.

Wie tief sollten diese nun unter Wasserlinie liegen und welchen Anstellwinkel sollte man nutzen?

  

Danke


----------



## benmao (27. Okt. 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> Die Rückleitungen vom Filter zum Teich werden unter Wasserlinie und in DN 110/DN125 ausgeführt. Nun habe ich vor einigen Wochen noch gesagt bekommen, dass die Ausströmpunkte nicht zu tief unter Wasser liegen sollten und günstiger Weise auch nach oben gen' Wasseroberfläche ausgerichtet sein sollten, damit sich die Strömung besser einstellt.
> 
> Wie tief sollten diese nun unter Wasserlinie liegen und welchen Anstellwinkel sollte man nutzen?
> Anhang anzeigen 155634



Das klingt logisch. Gefühlsmäßig! würde ich bei waagrechter Ausrichtung des Rohrs bis knapp unter den tiefsten Wasserstand gehen. Bei quadratischem Schnitt des Teichprofils erscheinen mir 45 Grad geeignet um eine Kreisströmung  bezogen auf den Querschnitt zu erzielen, wenn das Rohr auf halber Höhe montiert ist. Eventuell das Rohr so weit nach oben zeigen lassen, das es auf die Wasseroberfläche in Teichmitte zielt? Alles was jedoch die Oberfläche zu stark bewegt vernichtet Energie und entsprechend weniger wird umgewälzt. 

Vielleicht weiss jemand genaueres?


----------



## Zacky (6. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Ihr's! 
Mal eine kleine Frage so zwischendurch...

Welche Werte sind für eine Spülpumpe zum Abreinigen des Filter-Siebgewebes tatsächlich notwendig und wichtig? Druck, Förderhöhe, Fördervolumen?

Was wäre das sinnvollste Minimum? (Spülung durch Lechlerdüsen XRC Teejet auf 32mm Rohr)


----------



## tosa (6. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Zacky,

Soweit wie ich weiß der Druck. Dieser sollte glaube ich bei Ca. 4 bar liegen.


----------



## troll20 (6. Feb. 2016)

Hängt das nicht alles von den Düsen und ihren benötigten Druck ab ????


----------



## Zacky (6. Feb. 2016)

Ja, sicherlich auch...

Das wären die Werte einer Förderpumpe, die mir gefallen könnte.


Motorleistung 250 Watt 0,33 PS
Schutzklasse IP X4
max Fördermenge 1080 l/h
max. Förderhöhe 70m
max. Druck 7 bar
Ich weiß hier halt nicht, ob das Volumen reicht.


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Feb. 2016)

Zacky:
ich vermute, diese Pumpe ist zu schwach....

Du müsstest erst wissen, wiviel Düsen welcher Sorte (Hochdruck oder Niederdruck) Du verbauen möchtest.
Dann siehst Du auf die Kennlinie der Düsen- z.B: 2 Liter/min bei 3bar....mal die Anzahl...

Und jetzt guckst Du auf die Pumpenwerte/ Kennlinie, ob die Pumpe auch wirklich bei dem gewünschten Druck auch die Förderleistung noch bringt....

Versuche irgendwie bei einigen Filterherstellern abzugucken, welche Düsen und welche Pumpen da verbaut wurden..

Hier siehst Du ein Bild/ Typenschild einer Spülpumpe von polymare...eventuell nicht repräsentativ
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=21119

oder diese wurde auch irgendwo in der Forenwelt einmal empfohlen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/261789688292?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Und bitte beachte, dass das Relais, welches die Spülpumpe in der Steuerung schaltet auch wirklich ca. 1000W ohmsche / induktive Last verträgt...
Die Angaben bei den Relais oder Schützen sind dann z.B: 5000W ohmsche Last Ac1 und 1000W induktive Last/ Motorlast/ AC15


----------



## mitch (6. Feb. 2016)

Hi Rico,

schau mal den Unterschied an





Lechler Flachstrahlduese ST 110° - orange - 0,5 l/min
Lechler Flachstrahlduese ST 110° - weiß - 4,0 l/min

hier mal die Links dazu:
http://www.lechler.de/Produkte/Industrie/Flachstrahlduesen/-cbrZF_AAABwO4AAAEvmooh.E.A-de_DE
http://www.lechler.de/is-bin/inters...utsch/Katalog_112/04_Flachstrahl_d_1214_2.pdf



 = 6 x 4 l/min= 24l/min x 60 = 1440 l/h 

dann sollte die Pumpe ausreichen




die Pumpe würde ich über einen Schütz  schalten




Zacky schrieb:


> Ich weiß hier halt nicht, ob das Volumen reicht.


es gibt ja die Düsen auch mit weniger Durchfluss


----------



## troll20 (6. Feb. 2016)

Na wenn das nicht mal super Antworten sind


----------



## Zacky (6. Feb. 2016)

ok, das sind die Düsen die ich nehmen wollte

http://www.spritzenteile.de/Duesen/....html?XTCsid=7607425589c65b08d254cf69c3866693

wenn ich die Tabelle richtig lese, dann sind es bei 4 Bar - 1,36 l/min ~ es werden bei mir wohl 8 Düsen werden ~ 10,88 l/min = 652,80 l/h. 

Dann müsste ich damit ja hinkommen, oder habe ich hier noch einen Denkfehler, Rechenfehler!?


----------



## Teich4You (19. Juni 2016)

Sind es jetzt eigentlich 125er Bodenabläufe geworden?


----------



## Zacky (19. Juni 2016)

Hi Florian.

Ja, in gewissr Weise schon.  Es sind die normalen Bodenabläufe, jedoch bei mir jetzt mit 125er Rohr.


----------



## Teich4You (20. Juni 2016)

Zweite Frage :
Sind die Wände verputzt?
Wenn ja, wie und womit?
Sieht auf den ersten Blick irgendwie aus, als hättest du mit eine Quast Zement aufgetragen.
Da ich ja auch noch bisschen Lücken stopfen muss interessiert mich das.


----------



## Zacky (20. Juni 2016)

Die Wände sind mit einem Klebe- & Armierungsmörtel überzogen und mit einer Quaste habe ich es nach erstem Antrocknen lediglich nochmal etwas verstrichen. Aufgetragen habe ich den Armierungsmörtel mit einer normalen Glätt- / Putzkelle. Man hätte auf die Wand auch noch Putzgewebe auftragen bzw. in den Armierungsmörtel einarbeiten können. So kann man auch gut evtl. Unebenheiten oder Spalten im "Mauerwerk" überdecken. Das mit dem Putzgewebe hielt ich dieses mal jedoch für überflüssig und habe nur es nur so verputzt / verspachtelt.


----------



## Zacky (31. Juli 2016)

Hallo.

Ein kkleines Update (etwas viel Tex) zu unserem Umbau und das Wichtigste zuerst ~ bisher alles dicht, der Teich klart mehr & mehr auf, die Pflanzen fangen an zu wachsen und die Filteranlage ist angeschlossen.  
Ich bin mit der Filteranlage zwar noch nicht ganz fertig (da alles Eigenbau), insbesondere der Vorfilter ist noch nicht vollständig und in der Biokammer befindet sich noch kein Helix (steht aber schon parat), aber es scheint derzeit auch alles noch nicht notwendig zu sein.  Aktuell wird über Strumpfhosen vorgefiltert und das ist bislang auch ausreichend. Es ist ja auch mehr ein Schwimmteich und aktuell weniger ein Fischteich.

Zur technischen Seite: Ich habe bei mir zwei Luftheberkonzepte umgesetzt und bin damit bislang auch sehr zufrieden. 

Ich habe einerseits 4 Luftheber vor dem Vorfilter zu stehen, also Luftheber ohne Schacht (LHoS). Davon sind 3 Luftheber direkt mit den 3 Bodenabläufen über DN 125-Rohre verbunden. Schon bei der Planung wurde ja auf kurze Wege und wenig Bögen geachtet. Am Luftheber No.4 sind 2 Wandeinbauskimmer mit Korb angeschlossen, welche ebenfalls dahingehend von mir umgebaut wurden, dass sie nunmehr auch mit DN 125 Rohr in Schwerkraft und mit je eigener Leitung bis zum Luftheber gehen. Die Luftheber selbst sind alle mit DN 125 Steigrohr und meiner Bodendruckdose gebaut worden. Betrieben werden die Luftheber aktuell von 4 Luftpumpen (Secoh JDK-30), mit jeweils gemessenen 17/18 Watt Echtleistung.

Ich hatte im Vorfeld an den Lufthebern auch kleinere Pumpen (Secoh JDK-20) dran und mit dieser anfangs auch das System betrieben. Hier belief sich die Stromaufnahme auf 11/12 Watt. Ob ich später dann doch wieder auf die kleineren Pumpen umsteige, weiß ich noch nicht. Das mache ich abhängig von den Ergebnissen mit fertigen Vorfilter und gefüllter Biokammer und es muss ja erst einnmal alles Mögliche probiert & getestet werden. 

Der Vorfilter ist folgend mit 2 x DN 200 zum 2. Luftheberschacht verrohrt worden, um so wenig wie möglich Verluste auf diesem Stück Weg zu erzeugen. Der Luftheberschacht ist auch ein eigenes neues Konzept, welches dann ebenfalls mit 4 Belüfterpumpen betrieben wird. Nun habe ich natürlich keine 8 Pumpen hier  zu stehen, sondern kann die Pumpen einfach mit dem Standort wechseln. Später wird der Luftstrom der Pumpen einfach über eine Verteilerkupplung umgeleitet. Auch dieser Luftheber funktioniert einwandfrei.

Jetzt fragt mich bitte nicht nach dem effektiven Fördervolumen, denn das kann ich leider nicht mit Gewissheit sagen, da ich noch kein vernünftiges Durchflussmengenmessgerät hier hatte, um genau dieser Frage auf den Grund zu gehen. Früher oder später werde ich das hoffentlich nachholen können, wenn ich z.Bsp. mal an ein Ultraschallmessgerät dran komme.

Ich kann Euch nur ein paar aktuelle Wasserstände mitteilen, denn diese kann man ja zweifelsfrei ablesen, aber ob das irgendwas hilft, weiß ich nicht. Egal...hier... 

Beim Betrieb der Luftheber ohne Schacht (LHoS), welche direkt ansaugen und in den Vorfilter drücken, stauen die Luftheber das Wasser im Vorfilter um ca. 3,5 cm auf. In der Biokammer überstaut es sich dann immer noch ca. 2,5 cm. Also erzeuge ich hier zwischen Vorfilter und Biokammer schon mal 1 cm Gegendruck/Verlust. Schade, aber derzeit nicht zu ändern.

Beim Betrieb des Lufthebersystemes zwischen Vorfilter und Biokammer __ senke ich den Wasserstand im Vorfilter um ca. 2 cm und staue in der Biokammer wieder ca. 2,5 cm auf.

Diese 2,5 cm Überstauung in der Biokammer gefallen mir noch nicht so richtig und da werde ich wohl nochmal irgendwie nacharbeiten müssen, dass ich das nochmals gesenkt bekomme. Im optimalsten Fall will ich bis nahe 0 cm. Wie!? ...noch keinen echten Plan... 

Als Rückläufe habe ich ja 8 x DN 110 verbaut, wobei 3 Leitungen DN 110 in die Kies-Dränage der Pflanzenfilter gehen. Das sich hier ein gewisser Gegendruck ergibt, ist mir schon klar, aber auch nicht zu ändern. Die restlichen 5 Leitungen DN 110 gehen verteilt im/um den Teich direkt (freie & offene Leitungen) zurück und sollten ja eigentlich genügend Volumen ablaufen lassen.  ...machen sie aber scheinbar nicht, also schauen wir mal...


----------



## ThorstenC (31. Juli 2016)

Bei den Rückläufen kannst Du höchstens noch ein Rohr mehr verlegen. .dann wird aber irgendwann recht wenig durch die Drainagen laufen...

Zu den 4,5cm jetzt kommt irgendwann noch die Diff. Bei verschmutzen Siebgewebe hinzu...dann bist Du vielleicht bei knappen 10cm insgesamt kurz vorm Abreinigen.
Ist doch super!!

Was ist eigentlich...wenn Du beide LH Systeme laufen lässt....
Also praktisch in Reihe oder Kaskade....


----------



## Zacky (31. Juli 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich...wenn Du beide LH Systeme laufen lässt....
> Also praktisch in Reihe oder Kaskade....



Gute Frage.  Das habe ich bislang noch nicht getestet, werde ich mir aber mal auf die To-Do-Liste schreiben. Vielleicht schaffe ich das ja noch mal und dann werde ich berichten...


----------



## Zacky (11. Sep. 2016)

Habe heute morgen mal versucht meinen Flow in den Rückleitungen zu berechnen. Ich habe ja 8 x DN 110 verbaut, die bei mir das Wasser aus der aufgestauten Biokammer abtransportieren sollen. Nun konnte ich natürlich nicht alle 8 Leitungen berechnen, da ich auch nicht überall dran komme.

So habe ich nur eine Leitung "messen" können und das Ergebnis bestätigte mich auch in meiner bisherigen Annahme, dass durch ein DN 110 gar nicht so viel Wasser alleine in Schwerkraft abläuft.

DN 110 - freier Teicheinlauf - Überstauung in Bio 2,5 cm ~ ca. 7058 Liter/Stunde in Schwerkraft mit 0,24 m/sec

...dann habe ich mal alle anderen Rückläufe geschlossen und nur den einen Rücklauf genutzt...

DN 110 - freier Teicheinlauf - Überstauung in Bio 7,5 cm ~ ca. 16873 Liter/Stunde in Schwerkraft mit 0,56 m/sec

Dies sind jetzt nur meine Messwerte an meiner Anlage die ausschließlich 15°, 30° & 45° Bögen beinhaltet und Messfehler sind natürlich - wie immer - auch nicht ausgeschlossen. Vielleicht hilft es aber dem Einen oder Anderen bei der eigenen Planung weiter, wenn man in der Teichplanung der Rückläufe ist.


----------



## winterm (11. Sep. 2016)

Sehr ambitioniertes Projekt. Bin mal gespannt, was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## troll20 (11. Sep. 2016)

winterm schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, was dabei rauskommt.


Das kannst du dir hier anschauen https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/koi-schwimmteich-zackys-umbau-ein-letztes-mal.44238/
Obwohl das auch mal ein update bei Genesung vertragen könnt


----------



## Rhabanus (12. Sep. 2016)

Hi Zacky,
kannst du bitte noch was zu deiner Messmethodik sagen? Will will selber mal bei Gelegenheit die mir mündlich zugesicherten Floweigenschaften checken. Inwieweit das ohne Profiquipment geht, keine Ahnung....
1) Wie hast du gemessen? Mit Ultraschall? Mit einem eingebrachten Styropurkörperchen (das wäre meine Methode)
2) was heisst freier Teicheinlauf? Was wäre das Gegenteil davon?
3) wie misst du die Überstauung? Wasserstand im Betrieb zu Normalpegel, wenn die Anlage aus ist (also WS Teich)? Oder Wasserstand Biotonne zu Wasserstand vor Vor-Filter (also max. Höhendifferenz)? (ich glaube, das erste macht eher Sinn)
4) du bekommst die Geschwindigkeit des Wasserteilchens raus und rechnest dann mit der Rohrfläche den Volumenstrom aus?



Zacky schrieb:


> Ergebnis bestätigte mich auch in meiner bisherigen Annahme, dass durch ein DN 110 gar nicht so viel Wasser alleine in Schwerkraft abläuft.


mit den 7m³/h bist du doch relativ dicht an der Fausformel 10m³/h pro KG110-Rohr dran. Hast du auch einen LH, der 80m³/h fördert, damit alle (8) offenen Rohre mit ihrem Nominalwert 10m³/h laufen können?

LG Michael


----------



## Zacky (12. Sep. 2016)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> 1) Wie hast du gemessen? Mit Ultraschall?


Ultraschallmessgerät habe ich leider nicht, so dass ich mit Transparenzflüssigkeit die Fließgeschwindigkeit messe. Es ist keine wissenschaftlich & technisch korrekte Messung, aber für meinen Bedarf reicht es mir.



Rhabanus schrieb:


> 4) du bekommst die Geschwindigkeit des Wasserteilchens raus und rechnest dann mit der Rohrfläche den Volumenstrom aus?


...genau...



Rhabanus schrieb:


> 2) was heisst freier Teicheinlauf? Was wäre das Gegenteil davon?


...freier Einlauf ist bei mir die direkte Verbindung ohne Hindernisse zwischen Bio und Teich...indirekter gehen bei mir ja 3, von 8 Leitungen insgesamt, in die Kieszone rein...



Rhabanus schrieb:


> 3) wie misst du die Überstauung? Wasserstand im Betrieb zu Normalpegel, wenn die Anlage aus ist (also WS Teich)? Oder Wasserstand Biotonne zu Wasserstand vor Vor-Filter (also max. Höhendifferenz)?


...genau...ich messe aber in allen Bereichen der Filteranlage die Wasserstände im Ruhezustand und dann im Betrieb. Somit auch Einlauf-, Luftheber-, Biokammer, Vorfilter.



Rhabanus schrieb:


> mit den 7m³/h bist du doch relativ dicht an der Fausformel 10m³/h pro KG110-Rohr dran. Hast du auch einen LH, der 80m³/h fördert, damit alle (8) offenen Rohre mit ihrem Nominalwert 10m³/h laufen können?


Die Faustformel mit den 10 m³/h bezieht sich ja mehr auf die saugenden Leitungen mit dem Hintergrund, dass weniger Schmutz in den Leitungen liegenbleiben sollte. Im Rücklauf ist dies eher unerheblich, da es sich eigentlich um sauberes Wasser handeln sollte. Für mich ist durch diese Messung halt deutlich geworden, dass durch ein DN 110 in reiner Schwerkraft bei 2,5 cm Überstauung eben auch nur 7 m³/h durchfliessen. Möchte ich mehr durch das eine Rohr haben, muss ich mehr aufstauen, was aber kontraproduktiv für einen Luftheber wäre. So benötigt er wiederum auch eine größere Luftpumpe mit mehr Watt, da er gegen seinen eigens aufgestauten Wasserstand ankämpfen muss.

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass der aktuelle Luftheber auch an die 80 m³/h fördern könnte, wenn denn hinten genügend ablaufen kann und nichts aufgestaut wird und dazu auch entsprechend mehr Luft und somit mehr Watt eingesetzt werden, um mehr wie 2,5 cm hinten aufzustauen, die wiederum den Flow erhöhen könnten. Das ist aber eigentlich nicht mein Ziel, sondern - die effektivste derzeitige Maximalleistung des Lufthebers bei bestehender Pumpenkonstellation zu erreichen. Um weniger bis fast nicht erkennbar hinten aufzustauen, bräuchte ich in der aktuellen Konstellation vermutlich noch mind. 1 x 110er mehr, evtl. auch 2...oder eine kleinere Pumpe, womit der Luftheber weniger fördert  ...weitere Rohre geht aber nicht mehr...


----------



## Teich4You (12. Sep. 2016)

Cool zusammengefasst.
Ich für meinen Teil lese immer wieder raus, das es ganz und gar auf die eigentliche Zielsetzung ankommt, was man mit dem Luftheber erreichen will.

Das wird oft bei einigen hitzigen Diskussionen außen vor gelassen, oder geht dann unter.

Was war/en eigentlich dein Ziel, oder deine Ziele im jetzt bestehenden System, oder was stand an vorderster Stelle?
Stromverbrauch, Gesamtumwälzung, oder ganz was anderes?


----------



## troll20 (12. Sep. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil lese immer wieder raus, das es ganz und gar auf die eigentliche Zielsetzung ankommt, was man mit dem Luftheber erreichen will.





Teich4You schrieb:


> Was war/en eigentlich dein Ziel, oder deine Ziele im jetzt bestehenden System, oder was stand an vorderster Stelle?
> Stromverbrauch, Gesamtumwälzung, oder ganz was anderes?


Wenn ich mich recht an die Planungsphase erinnere 
Die maximal benötige Umwälzung für seinen Teich mit dem geringsten Strombedarf 
Also den geplanten Teich von 50 - 80 m³ ca. einmal die Stunde durch den Filter, wobei dieser incl. der Verrohrung den geringsten Widerstand und somit den geringsten Verbrauch ermöglichen. Unter Beachtung das die Zuleitungen so ausgelegt sind das der Floh ein unnötiges Absetzen von Schmodder verhindert.

Noch Klarheiten


----------



## Zacky (12. Sep. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Was war/en eigentlich dein Ziel, oder deine Ziele im jetzt bestehenden System, oder was stand an vorderster Stelle?
> Stromverbrauch, Gesamtumwälzung, oder ganz was anderes?



äääähhhhmmm, Rene hat es eigentlich schon gut auf den Punkt gebracht.

"So viel Flow wie möglich, aber auch so viel wie nötig und das auch noch bei dem niedrigsten Energieansatz."

Punkt 1 war - Die Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten in den BA-Leitungen so hoch zu bekommen, dass sich - gemäß einhelliger Meinungen der erfahrenen Teichbesitzer - so wenig wie möglich Schmutz absetzen könnte. Bis zu diesem Punkt war immer die Rede von etwa 10-15tsd Liter/Stunde (DN 110), bei etwa 0,4 - 0,5 m/sec.

Punkt 2 war - Diesen Flow je Leitung dann auch optimal & mit dem geringsten Energiebedarf für einen Luftheber zu erreichen/zu ermöglichen.

Punkt 3 war - Den somit ermittelten Gesamtflow aller Leitungen, ohne großen Verlust durch den kompletten Filter zu schieben.

Punkt 4 war - Diesen Flow dann letztendlich auch mit dem geringsten Verlust (durch Aufstauen und so weiter) durch entsprechend vorhandene Rückleitungen in den Teich abzuleiten.

Punkt 5 war - Den Gesamtflow so im Teich zum Einsatz zu bringen, dass dieser eine kleine Kreisströmung erzeugt, um den Schmutz insbesondere auch an der Oberfläche schnell zu den Skimmern zu treiben.

Punkt 6 war - Die Skimmer-Sogwirkung bei Luftheberbetrieb auf ein recht hohes Niveau (Effizienz) zu bringen. (siehe Flow-Minimum für Skimmer)

Alles in Allem ~ war so meine Zielsetzung, die ich aber leider nicht so ganz erreicht habe und weitere Optimierungen zur Zielerfüllung sind aktuell kaum umsetzbar.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Sep. 2016)

ähhhhh kannst du mal abhaken, was geklappt hat und wo es noch hapert?


----------



## Zacky (13. Sep. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Punkt 1 war - Die Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten in den BA-Leitungen


Ja erreicht - habe ca. 0,4 m/sec im DN 125



Zacky schrieb:


> Punkt 2 war - Diesen Flow je Leitung dann auch optimal & mit dem geringsten Energiebedarf für einen Luftheber zu erreichen/zu ermöglichen.


Ja erreicht - um die 0,4 m/sec im DN 125 mit allen Reibungsverlusten zu erreichen, sind derzeit 18 W (Nutzlast) an einem 125er Luftheber nötig. Hatte es mit noch kleinerer Pumpe (12 W Nutzlast) versucht, bin aber nur auf 0,33 m/sec gekommen.



Zacky schrieb:


> Punkt 3 war - Den somit ermittelten Gesamtflow aller Leitungen, ohne großen Verlust durch den kompletten Filter zu schieben.


Nein, leider nicht - Ich habe auf der Gesamtstrecke an einem Filtermodul einen Staudruck von aktuell 1 cm mehr als hinten in der Biokammer erzeugt. Das heißt bereits an einem Filtermodul staue ich 3,5 cm auf und am Ende in der Biokammer bleiben noch die 2,5 cm übrig. Fehlersuche läuft noch...



Zacky schrieb:


> Punkt 4 war - Diesen Flow dann letztendlich auch mit dem geringsten Verlust (durch Aufstauen und so weiter) durch entsprechend vorhandene Rückleitungen in den Teich abzuleiten.


Nein, leider auch nicht - Wie ich ja in den vorangegangenen Threads schon geschrieben habe, staue ich vor den Rückläufen immmer noch 2,5 cm auf. Fehler bekannt, aber nicht mehr korrigierbar.



Zacky schrieb:


> Punkt 5 war - Den Gesamtflow so im Teich zum Einsatz zu bringen, dass dieser eine kleine Kreisströmung erzeugt


Ja erreicht - Die seichte Kreisströmung ist schön zu sehen und die Skimmer ziehen die relativ große Oberfläche so auch schnell sauber, da der Oberflächenschmutz gut zu den zwei Skimmern transportiert wird.



Zacky schrieb:


> Punkt 6 war - Die Skimmer-Sogwirkung bei Luftheberbetrieb auf ein recht hohes Niveau (Effizienz) zu bringen.


Ja erreicht - wobei ich hier aber auch auf Wandeinbauskimmer gesetzt habe und diese mir auf Schwerkraft mit DN 125 umgebaut habe. Die beiden Skimmer laufen an einem Luftheber zusammen, welcher schon mit der kleineren Luftpumpe (12 W Nutzlast) ein ausreichendes Ergebnis erzielt.

Man bedenke natürlich, dass dies nicht auf jeden anderen Teich einfach übertragbar ist. Ich habe beim Bau schon darauf geachtet, dass z.Bsp. meine BA-Leitungen in DN 125 sind und bis auf wenige Winkel in 15° & 30° je Leitung, auch recht gerade verlaufen. Auch habe ich eine recht geringe einfache Einblastiefe am Luftheber und liege bei etwa 1,50 m Einblastiefe. Es werden demnächst noch ein paar Versuche am bestehenden System gestartet, von denen ich mir noch etwas mehr Leistung an den Lufthebern erhoffe.


----------



## Zacky (6. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Foren-Gemeinde.

Man sollte ja nicht nur immer von den positiven Erfahrungen schreiben und wie schön immer alles ist oder scheint, denn es gibt sicherlich auch bei dem Einen oder Anderen mal ein Mißgeschick oder etwas Unerfreuliches am Teich.

Nun denn, so auch bei uns... 
Das nicht immer alles glatt und perfekt läuft, liegt wohl in der Sache der Dinge und so hatten wir die Erfahrung machen müssen, dass Wasser einfach unberechenbar scheint.

Wir haben während der Bauphase des Teiches an viele Dinge und Kleinigkeiten gedacht, so auch an die Verlegung von Leerrohren für Strom- und Frischwasserleitungen. Dazu haben wir im Erdreich ein entsprechendes Leerrohr DN 75 verlegt, worin die Stromleitung von der Kellertreppe zum Filterkeller verlegt wurde. Auch in dieser Leitung mit eingebunden, ist die Frischwasserleitung, die aber ans andere Ende des Hauses führt.

Habt ihr auch solche Leitungen oder Leerrohre verlegt? 

Bei uns liegen die Leitungen natürlich alle unter der Erde und somit unter Wasserspiegel. Am Wochenende die Stromleitungen im Filter-Schuppen verlegt und natürlich drauf geachtet, dass die Steckdosen und Schalter alle deutlich über Wasserlinie liegen. Natürlich für den Fall, dass mal am Filter etwas kaputt geht und den Filterkeller flutet. Nur gut, dass wir das gemacht haben. 

Ok... Alles fertig gewesen und zwei Tage später der leichte Schock, dass abends 22.00 Uhr natürlich, auf einmal Wasser einen halben Meter hoch vor der Kellertür steht und langsam ins Haus eindringt. Über andere Wege zügigst in den Garten gerannt und siehe da, es fehlten im Teich schon gut 30 cm Wasser und der Filterkeller war bis auf dieses Niveau vollgelaufen.

In der Folge die Zugschieber ganz schnell geschlossen, waren auch recht einfach zu finden - trotz des hohen Wasserstandes und die Schmutzwasserpumpe erstmal in den Kellerzugang am Haus geworfen. Dann begann die Suche nach dem Leck und der Verbindung zur Kellertreppe. Hier konnten wir kurz darauf feststellen, dass eine Klebe- & Schweissnaht am Filter aufgegangen ist und das Wasser dort fröhlich raus lief. Das Wasser lief dann somit auch über das Leerrohr - was ja leider auch unter Wasserlinie liegt  - bis hin zur Kellertreppe.

Die Moral von Geschichte - Leerrohre sind eine ganz feine Sache, aber entweder gleich abdichten oder mittels Winkel & Co bis über die Wasserlinie verlegen. (so haben wir das jetzt gemacht).


----------



## Erin (6. Okt. 2016)

Ach du Schande....hoffentlich keine allzu großen Schäden?


----------



## Zacky (7. Okt. 2016)

Es geht, dass Ausmaß zeigt sich nur langsam.


----------



## Erin (7. Okt. 2016)

Ach Mensch...ich drück mal die Daumen, dass es nicht so schlimm ist....


----------



## troll20 (7. Okt. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> dass Ausmaß zeigt sich nur langsam


----------



## Haggard (8. Okt. 2016)

Das ist ja ärgerlich. Gutes Gelingen beim Beseitigen des Ärgernisses


----------



## Zacky (16. Okt. 2016)

Hallo.

...ich zitiere mich heute mal selbst... 



Zacky schrieb:


> Ich habe auf der Gesamtstrecke an einem Filtermodul einen Staudruck von aktuell 1 cm mehr als hinten in der Biokammer erzeugt. Das heißt bereits an einem Filtermodul staue ich 3,5 cm auf und am Ende in der Biokammer bleiben noch die 2,5 cm übrig. Fehlersuche läuft noch...



Diese "Problematik" der Überstauung haben wir weiter bearbeitet und konnten durch Kleinigkeiten noch hier & da, ein paar Millimeter rausholen. Nachdem die Überstauung sich nunmehr auch gleichmäßig über die Filterstrecke verteilte, ging es nochmal an die Biokammer, wo die Überstauung letztendlich hervorgerufen wird. Hier haben wir dann auch festgestellt, dass sich das Helix durch die bestehende Strömung / den Flow vor das Auslaufgitter (ca. 1,20 m lang, ca. 15 cm Höhe) setzte und diese sozusagen auch verstopfte, obwohl es 20-30 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche liegt.

Wir haben hier kurzerhand eine Laichbürste vor das Gitter gebaut, was das Helix zu einem Großteil unmittelbar vom Gitter fernhält. Alleine dadurch haben wir etwa 1 cm weniger Überstauung erreicht. Ob das so bleibt, mal sehen...

...die Suche nach Optimierungen geht weiter...


----------



## troll20 (16. Okt. 2016)

Setze da doch noch eine Entlüftungsleitung drunter, so wie ich dir das letztens gezeigt hatte


----------



## Zacky (16. Okt. 2016)

Der Gedanke ist weiterhin in meinem Hinterkopf, aber ich wollte erst einmal versuchen, ohne weitere Pumpe das hinzubekommen.


----------



## Zacky (22. Okt. 2016)

heute das bei mir gesehen...Kreisströmung im Schwimmteich...  ...und das mit Luftheberanlage  hoffe man kann es auf dem Bild auch so erkennen


----------



## Teich4You (22. Okt. 2016)

Ähh nö??


----------



## samorai (22. Okt. 2016)

Doch, man sieht es!


----------



## Zacky (22. Okt. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ähh nö??



 Ich hab's extra rot eingekreist, ein schöner Strudel...in Natura natürlich viel besser zu erkennen und auf dem Video durch Reflektion leider auch nur bedingt...aber ist zu sehen


----------



## Teich4You (22. Okt. 2016)

Ach das soll ein Strudel sein.


----------



## samorai (22. Okt. 2016)

Florian ist so mit seiner eigenen Baustelle konfrontiert, das Ihm der "Weit - Blick" fehlt.
Schade es gibt kein "Fernglas-Smiley".

Hallo Zacky!
Hin und wieder klink ich mich mal in Deinen Fred mit ein, um so zu schauen was so passiert ist. Ich bin so auf das Teehaus gespannt, egal wann Du das baust.

Habe auch gesehen, das da ein sehr starker Biofilm auf der Folie zum Vorschein kommt.
Ich frag mich jetzt ob da noch ein zwei "Paddler" in der Form eines Koi zum Zuge kommen, oder geht es von allein wieder zurück?


----------



## Teich4You (22. Okt. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> das Ihm der "Weit - Blick" fehlt.


Dafür habe ich ja schon meine Brille. 

Sieht auf den ersten Blick wie ein halber Golfball aus.


----------



## Zacky (23. Okt. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Ich frag mich jetzt ob da noch ein zwei "Paddler" in der Form eines Koi zum Zuge kommen, oder geht es von allein wieder zurück?



Der Biofilm ist gar nicht ganz so dick, wie es auf dem Bild scheint. Es sind einzelne Algen-Flocken die sich am Grund sammeln, wenn Du das meinst. Aber es werden im kommenden Jahr auf jeden Fall noch ein-zwei Paddler mit japanischen Wurzeln in den Teich kommen, die dann ein wenig mitwirken können.


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Okt. 2016)

Hast Du die Rückläufe im Teich mit kurzen Reduzierungen noch getunt?
Von dem kleinen Strudel in der Mitte hatte im Nachbarforum niwla auch berichtet.
Schön, wenn es so läuft!


----------



## Zacky (24. Okt. 2016)

Nein, bisher noch nicht...steht aber auch auf der To-Do-Liste für nächstes Jahr. Mit den 90er Reduzierringen hatte ich es ja schon probiert, war ich aber nicht so ganz zufrieden mit. Ich probiere alles aus und werde dann bestimmt auch berichten.


----------



## Zacky (25. März 2017)

Ein freundliches Hallo in die Runde.

Ich bräuchte bitte mal eure gedankliche Hilfe, bei einem klitze-kleinen Filterproblem.

Meine Filterung läuft ja bekanntermaßen in Schwerkraft und wird durch Luftheber beliefert. Meine Biokammer mit aktuell gerade einmal 100 Liter Helix und einem Gesamtvolumen (in Betrieb) von ca. 800 Liter Wasser bereitet mir etwas Kopfzerbrechen, weil das schwimmende Helix immer wieder den Auslauf verstopft. Durch das Verstopfen wird aber auch mein Gesamtflow gebremst, was natürlich nicht so toll ist. Auf Grund der hohen Umwälzrate kommt es zu einer recht starken Strömung die ich innerhalb der Filterstrecke habe und so setzt sich das Helix (13er, schwimmend) immer wieder vor das Gitter. Dies verursacht wiederum um einen Rückstau bzw. eine Überstauung in der Zulaufkammer zum Biofilter von etwa 1 - 1,5 cm. Erste Versuche seit letztem Herbst, es mit einer Laichbürste etwas weiter auf Abstand zu halten, funktionieren nur bedingt.

Hier mal ein Bild des Bio-Behälters und der kleinen Problemstelle...

  

Der Behälter ist ca. 150 cm lang, die eigentliche Helixkammer etwa 80 cm breit. Das Gitter ist über die volle Länge mit einer offenen Fläche von etwa 17 cm Höhe eingebaut.

Da große Umbauten, wie z.Bsp. eine Vergrößerung der Übergangsfläche am Gitter, am Behälter nicht ohne erheblichen Aufwand möglich sind, wird natürlich nach ganz einfachen Lösungen gesucht. Wer Ideen hat, bitte einfach mal melden. Ich schaue dann, was für mich machbar und umsetzbar ist und was nicht.

Meine aktuelle Idee wäre, unmittelbar unterhalb des Übergangsgitters ein Lüfterrohr zu installieren, was ich bei Bedarf oder ggf. auch dauerhaft dazu schalten kann, so dass ich der Hoffnung wäre, dass mir die aufsteigenden Luftblasen die ultra-leicht schwimmenden bzw. durch Verwirbelung auch schwebenden Helix am Gitter "wegpusten" bzw. "wegspülen" kann. Aber ein Lüfterrohr auf 150 cm Länge? Ob das auf die gesamte Länge vollständig "ausströmt"?

Was denkt ihr? Was habt ihr evtl. noch für andere Ideen?

Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## troll20 (25. März 2017)

Moin Rico,
ich hätt da ne Idee, wenn den anderen nix einfällt 
Morgen zu Hause?


----------



## samorai (25. März 2017)

Auf Anhieb würde ich sagen Du baust ein “Zwilling“ ein.
Oder das Lochblech als Dreieck ausbilden.
Die Seiten länger lassen und genau in der Spitze einschneiden und runter biegen und nachschneiden, damit die Seiten auch zu sind.


----------



## samorai (25. März 2017)

Wenn es leichter für dich ist kann man auch ein Rechteck davor setzen um mehr  Wasserdurchlauf zu erreichen.
Da schneidest du auch wieder die Kanten ein.
Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist baue es zuerst aus Papier, um die Schnitte zu verstehen.


----------



## koiteich1 (25. März 2017)

Ich denke mal das du das Helix belüften willst.
Lege einfach eine belüfterstange oder 2 längs vor das gitter und das Helix verstopft durch die Belüftung nichts mehr.


----------



## samorai (25. März 2017)

Das zieht aber andere Maßnahmen zur Güte.
Damit ist das Ansaug-Problem nicht gelöst.
Tendiere zum Zwilling.
Da die Ansaugung zu wenig ist bzw. der Querschnitt zu klein ist.
Um das __ Hel-x noch mehr zuverwirbeln kann man auch Spoiler einbauen, aus PE mit einem Winkel zw. 50-70 Grad gebogen, erstmal mit der Schraubzwinge für die richtige Position befestigen, dann fest einbauen.


----------



## ThorstenC (25. März 2017)

Ein doppelt so hohes Lochblech mit einem schmalen Rahmen 2cm dickem PE versehen vor die Öffnung setzen.
Praktisch die Idee von samorai nur ohne Blech abkanten, was für den Blechner ja einfach ist..


----------



## Mushi (25. März 2017)

Kurzfristig belüften, langsfristig das Lochblech ändern:

http://www.bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Belueftung/Belueftungsschlauch/Belueftungsstange-100cm.html

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (26. März 2017)

Halllo,

Ich würde auch wie von Ron schon beschrieben, einen Lochblechkorb bauen, ich würde zur rechteckigen Version tendieren. So ca. 15 cm tief, das Würde den Freien Querschnitt mind. verdreifachen. Wenn du Lochblech mit rechteckigen Löchern nimmst ist der Querschnitt noch etwas größer als bei runden Löchern.


----------



## troll20 (26. März 2017)

Bei einem Kasten bleiben die ja unten drunter erst recht hängen.
Und viel zu kompliziert zu bauen.


----------



## ThorstenC (26. März 2017)

Den Kasten bis zum Boden bauen.....


----------



## mitch (26. März 2017)

Hi Rico,

einfach mal zum Testen einen Rahmen aus Dachlatten bauen, mit Putzgewebe bespannen und einfach nur einklemmen

 

wenn es funzt dann kannst es ja immer noch aus PVC / v2A Volierendraht nachbauen


----------



## Mushi (26. März 2017)

80 x 17 cm ergeben 0,136 m² Gitterfläche, bei mir sind es ca. 1 m² Gitterfläche.


----------



## Zacky (26. März 2017)

Die 17 cm offene Fläche sind auf die 150 cm Länge. Ich weiß, ist kaum mehr und so muss ich halt schauen, was ich ändern kann.

Ich danke euch auf jeden Fall für die rege Beteiligung und die vielen Gedanken, Anmerkungen & Ideen. Ich denke, da kann ich was draus machen.


----------



## center (27. März 2017)

Oder, 2 oder 3 Laubschutzrollen für die Dachrinne davor binden.


----------



## Tottoabs (27. März 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Was habt ihr evtl. noch für andere Ideen?


Das Gitter schräg stellen. So das das Helex nach unten gedrückt wird, dabei wird natürlich auch die Einlauffläche am Gitter größer...


----------



## samorai (27. März 2017)

Darf ich mal Deine  Filtertheorie etwas verunstalten !
Andere Theorie: Einen zweiten Schlitz (Zwilling,) so hoch machen das die Luft,von rechts u. links komment das Lochblech frei spülen tut,von unten geht auch.
So mit währen gar nicht so viele Änderungen von Nöten.


----------



## Zacky (5. März 2018)

nur mal so...da es gerade so schön zum Wetter passt...

War eben meinen Filter kontrollieren und habe dazu die Luftheber deaktiviert. War erstaunt wie sich der Wasserstand urplötzlich änderte und habe das mal bei Einschalten kurz mit der Kamera festgehalten. Das sieht man ja sonst so im Sommer nicht wirklich bzw. nimmt es nicht so wahr und ich war ehrlich gesagt, etwas überrascht. ...ist sicherlich nichts weltbewegendes und wichtiges, aber evtl. nett anzusehen.
 ... 




_View: https://youtu.be/hEhCtbRawVA_


----------



## DbSam (5. März 2018)

Hallo Zacky,

der Effekt wäre noch krasser, wenn das Eis noch viel dicker wäre.
Oder:
Wenn kein Eis mehr vorhanden ist, dann wird man das so krass auch nicht wahrnehmen können.


Kurze, simple und logische Erklärung:
Im Moment grenzt das Eis die freie Wasseroberfläche ein.
Egal ob nun Wasser zugeführt oder abgesaugt wird: Ist der Wasserspiegel im Bereich der Eislöcher, dann ist das verfügbare Volumen für das Wasser auf die Eislochgröße * Eisdicke beschränkt. Dadurch ergibt sich für diesen Bereich eine stärkere Änderung des Wasserspiegels ...   


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Zacky (4. Okt. 2020)

...schöne Spätsommertage...und die Fische sind gut drauf...


----------

